# Second Annual Youth Rabbit Hunt in Belding



## John Niewoonder (Sep 1, 2011)

Saturday, January 19, 2013, the DNR Flat River Field Office, the Mid-Michigan United Sportsman's Alliance (MMUSA) and the Belding Sportsman's Club will once again sponsor a rabbit hunt at the Belding Sportsman's Club, 10651 Youngman Road, Belding, MI (Kent/Montcalm/Ionia Counties). FREE entry, FREE breakfast at 7:30, FREE lunch from 11-1, and FREE prize drawings (for kids only) at 12:30. All hunt parties must have at least 1 member under the age of 17 and should pre-register by January 11 by calling the DNR office in Belding at 616-794-2658. 10,000 + acres of State Land nearby. Please come and bring some youth hunters! We could also use some experienced rabbit hunters with dogs to take out some of the less experienced groups.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Bump 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

